# equipment grounding



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

The plug on the cord on my jointer got stepped on and when I bent the ground pin straight today to be able to plug it in, the pin just broke off. It was not attached to the ground wire. It was just molded into the black plastic plug so the large hunk of cast iron was not grounded.

I checked the other tools and they were grounded.

I took my multimeter , set it to ohms and put one lead on the ground pin of the tools and the other lead on the metal frame of the tool. It should and did read zero ohms.

I suggest everyone check their tools for a proper ground.


----------

